# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  UP Plus2 Video Demo

## Eddie

This is one of UP's latest printers.  The Plus2.  Check out the video below.

----------


## rene1981

I'll get an up2 this week. My first 3d printers  :Smile:  
1 Of the 6 or 7 i hope to get  :Wink:

----------


## Newbie101

Rene, be sure to let us know what you think of this printer, once you get it.

----------


## rene1981

> Rene, be sure to let us know what you think of this printer, once you get it.


Hey, the first prints are doing well. If I get my nozzle at the right high every time of printing...
But I still have problems with the slicer programm, and i don't know how to use that exactly...

----------

